# Severalls - Night Explore - June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello All, 

Me again, this time with my photos from Severalls Mental Asylum at night! 
I wont post the history of this place as everyone knows all about it.

So myself and a non member got to the parking spot at around 12:30am and made our way around the back. After various squeezes through various fences and still not being able to get into the actual grounds to the hospital, we get to the part of the fence that i remember from my first visit to this place back in Jan this year, but everything in the dark looks totally different than it did in the day. 

We eventually got in an made our way to the building, as walking along the outside, we saw some light coming from inside. We watched whilst standing still and saw movement. I went into the building and was met by 2 explorers, one of which was ShadyDarkside, who posts on this forum and Abandoned England, Hi mate!!
He told us there was about 8 of them in and around the Asylum and told me where to find the bed, something that i had missed on my first visit 

So, here are afew of the shots i took in Sevs on a night time explore! 


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Night time Severalls Explore by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed my photos 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## skankypants (Jun 22, 2014)

Great stuff shag,nice to see it in a diffrent light,,,top work


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 22, 2014)

Seeing it in the dark makes it so different, some great photos  cheers


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 22, 2014)

I like the variety, nice one...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone  I loved it, was great at night


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 22, 2014)

It must be difficult to give a unique perspective to such a popular location, so this is brilliant. The last photo is class.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 23, 2014)

Too banana !!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 23, 2014)

Totally different to daytime shots!Great!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you all and Tumble1, yeah, I really like the last one


----------



## ExplorerAnt (Jun 28, 2014)

love exploring this place. every time i go it amazes me because i find something new each time. love the light effect in the third pic down. did you meet the security? i did and what wonderful people they are.


----------



## King Al (Jun 29, 2014)

Great pics DirtyJigsaw, the place does look good at night!


----------



## Jaykay998 (Jun 29, 2014)

How did you generate the ghost like effect from the light painting in the third picture?


----------



## staticnomad (Jun 29, 2014)

Outstanding! Love your photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Newage (Jun 30, 2014)

That's epic, only ever done sevs in the day time but at night that looks a real blast.

Cheers
Newage


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 30, 2014)

nice to see a different take, I would have been scared shitless, especially bumping into you in that mask in the dark! lol


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2014)

Just when you think you've seen every possible style of photo of here.... 
Fantastic job, really enjoyed the photos and write up


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. Yeah. It's certainly a different place at night. I love it.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 30, 2014)

Jaykay998 said:


> How did you generate the ghost like effect from the light painting in the third picture?



This was made completely random. I met afew people in there and as I set up the room shot for a 30 second exposure, one of them walked in towards me with his torch on. I said you were in my shot but I don't care because this is the photo you've made me and I showed him


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 30, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> nice to see a different take, I would have been scared shitless, especially bumping into you in that mask in the dark! lol



Lol. Shame I wasn't wearing the mask when I did bump into the other explorers in there haha


----------

